

Emot.es – All your favorite emoticons in one place - tomkwok
http://emot.es/

======
juno_okyo
̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\з=( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)=ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿

------
somlor
ᕦ(ò_óˇ)ᕤ

